# Crazy head!!! Help for a horse with 'head raising probs'????



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*answer*

Hi  hve you thought of trying a tie-down they don't have to be permanent I used one on my moms horse for about 6 months and her headset is lovely now. but I know all horses are not the same, You could try draw reigns, U could actually make a pair of those yourself fairly easy and cheap, get some rope about 14-16' long, attatch clips to the ends, run the clips on the reigns through the rings on the side of the bit (simple O-rings work great) then attatch the clips to your D-ring on you girth (either the ones on each side that the girth attatches to or both where your breastcollar would clip to) now when his head goes up you can pull it down quicker and more efficently than before. hope this helps :wink:


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

i should have said b4.. i have tried both of those and didnt work.. im really at my wits end


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe try vienna draw reins (sp?). They have worked wonders for my horse. He hated them at first, but now he is sooooo much better about keeping his head down. Instead of pulling on me like regular draw reins, he is pulling only on himself if he throws his head up


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

Ill ave a look at those..how do they work differently to the normal draw reins?????


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

One strap attaches to the girth between the legs (like a martingale) then it brance into two straps that through the ring on the bit to the sides of the girth. This isn't the best picture, but it sort of gives you an idea


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

is his head just up high, of is he sticking it up in the air, etc?
If he's not keeping it down sounds to me like a pain issue! How does the saddle fit? Are you bouncing alot on his back? Any sensitivity on his back?

Some horses necks are built to stay up more than stay down.

A video of your riding would help also.

I don't suggest a tie-down at all though, why use it to cover the problem? He has a reason for keeping his head up higher, so try to find that reason and solve the problem. Once you figure out why he's keeping it up, you can solve the problem, and he'll keep his head where you'd like it


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, a video of this would be great help but...

Is he moving forward freely, can he bend comfortably to both sides? Doe he drop his neck when he is down for that 30 seconds or just tuck his nose in?

Something you can try if he isn't moving forward enough to use his hind end is lots of bending, spirals, serpentine's, 5m circles off a 20 metre circle, etc Keep a steady contact, drive him forward with your legs but keep him controlled with your seat. Sometimes my pony will refuse to go forward at the trot and up comes the head but once I start small circles and serpentine he drops his neck and starts listening more, I drive him forward into the bridle, make him use his hind legs to push forward, not drag himself forward with his front legs. Straight lines can sometimes be hard for a horse who isn't balanced and bending both ways and they will toss their head up, a circle can be so much easier, even a smaller circle. So maybe if this sounds like it will help, give it a try


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

I will get a new video for you all... he has been this way for many years and has had his teeth dine he has sen the ciro and the vet... the saddle got fitted by horseland and to me it look ok...
Now for my riding... i dont bounce at all as in my line of work (horse trainer) you need to be able to 'ride' .. the thing is... i can train any other horse to go quite nicely..he is just so different..hes so hard in fact that no one will even sit on him...( he is very difficult and can make the best riders look bad). I dont want to 'cover' the problem im more for solutions...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

just because the saddle is costum fit doesn't mean it properly fits. I've seen lots of costum fit that put pressure points on places. A horse, even one full grown, can still grow in muscles, or roundness, making the costum fit saddle not fit anymore.
I'd check for any saddle problems and eliminate that....you said teeth were fine.
What bit are you using? Coud it possibly be too harsh for his mouth....some horses are more sensitive in the mouth than others. Have you tried a hackamore, bosal, or halter?
How old is this horse? Pictures of him would help to see if his neck stands naturally errect....if it does it will be harder for him to lower his neck until he's built the proper neck muscles.



> i try to niggle it down again but he just chucks it up in refusal..he is a very touchy horse and if he dosnt like something then he will let you know by throwing his head up


This to me sounds like he's sensitive about you around his mouth, which might suggest the bit. Doesn't have to be the teeth, but the bit can be causing problems. 
How is your hold on the reins? Are you riding with lots of contact, contact, slight contact, or no contact? If your not doing it already try riding with no contact what-so-ever. That there would help eliminate the bit problem, but might not solve it.

Does he do it in all 3 gaits? Or one more so than the other?


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just be careful that your not asking too much. I had this problem with my horse for a while, but everything comes down to the rider.

remember the key thing. Pressure, release, reward. The release is his reward. Which means, ask him to bring his head down, push him into the bridle, and once he's there hold your hands quiet and stteady and let him do his own thing! Make sure your not comstatly 'nagging him', or he won't understand what you want him to do.

Make sure he keeps moving forwards. Lots of bending and flexing. Flex his neck to the inside of the circle, then soften him and slowly bring his head back straight. and repeat, and repeat. 

hope this helps a bit


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Does your horse tuck his nose, or drop his head down. He may not be able to drop his head if he is built different. If his neck is set upright, it may be uncomfortable to carry it low. 

He could just be stubborn, lol. I teach all my horses to drop there head/neck as soon as they feel pressure. They learn that to lower their neck is to get freedom, pick it up and they get pressure again. 

In a Perfect Horse magazine I saw an article about that, and it really does work well! If you keep working on it, a horse will actually put his nose to the ground! (I do it till their knees, though) 

Do you have any pics of the shoulders/neck/head? That would be helpful for everyone here.


----------



## dustytrailzz (May 25, 2008)

*head throwing*

Does he hollow out his back when he does this? If so, he may need more work to strengthen his hindquarters so he can work in frame easier.


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

he has a very hard mouth and will push against it whenever he can... He is a arab so he has a short upright neck..
I have been wprking on this problem for nearly a year now... 
what he will do .. is he will drop his head/neck when asked and hold it really nicely till he decides that putting his head up again seems fun... he does this in all three paces but in his canter he is much more responsive. I have very light hands.. but he pushes against the bit all the time... I could ride with no contact what so ever and he still has his head up... ill grab some pics for you...


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics i promised...


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

just a note on the above pic... dw that not how i norm ride lol.. legs look shocking.. coz saddle pushes them forward... and im not slumping my shirt is plowing in the wind lol...


----------



## trot-on (Sep 9, 2008)

trot-on said:


> Pics i promised...


That is him going with his neck down-ish.. i would like to actually get his neck down but this should show you his neck and shoulder....


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

don't ask for him to bring his head in so deep and tight, let him relax, and push him forwards!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

this was in another topic:

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15204

I personally like training aids if you know how to properly use them.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

yep. It looks like your holding him in too tight, not in a relaxed pose. He probably brings his head in, because that is where you wish it, and finally can't take it any more, so brings it back up. Ask him to tuck his nose, but not that much. And as far as the pulling on the bit goes, it seems that when you want his head down, you kinda play a tug o war, if that makes sense. Hope this helps a bit.


----------

